# is this forum dead?



## judokapont (Feb 11, 2005)

if you find this forum a little slow and dead check out www.judoinfo.com the forums there are lively with debate!


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 11, 2005)

Shhhhh. I think we're all just meditating.


----------



## bignick (Feb 11, 2005)

I try to post when I can, but I'm in the middle of preparing for my brown belt test in jujutsu.  Along with all that silly kicking stuff I do and school and work keep me pretty busy.

My sensei told me I'll be promoting in judo as well.  I guess he got sick of seeing my yellow belt after two years...


----------

